# Prime Now vs Regular Amazon Flex



## Mundobryanrd (Aug 5, 2016)

which one is better? I been doin my 72$ block. But 2 hour prime now sounds interesting.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Its not that anyone is better it comes down to your preference.

Prime Now has tips so you can make a lot more money. However it is a lot more wear and tear on your car driving back and forth from the warehouse to your deliveries. 

Logistics you leave the warehouse once and usually dont need to come back. A four hour block can be done in two hours, a three hour block in one and a half so even without tips you can make a good profit.

Number one reason I drive logistics is mileage. Most routes are 10 miles keeping down gas and wear and tear on my car.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Doesn't really matter as once you're signed up and doing one or the other you can't switch at this time. Maybe down the road they will do what they are doing in the LA locations which is both, but not now. Also, your location either does prime now or not. Our location in Miami gardens does not do prime now. Doral does prime now but not sure if they do regular logistics as well.


----------

